# What celeb do you look like?



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

This is a blast and funny!



Who do you look like?





Yo ho ho a Pirates life for me. 

My wife:

Alysson Hannigan

Hillary Swank

But number one at 57% was Christina Ricci???? I don't see that.






Wow, would be nice (as a female) if you looked like Ms. WORLD huh?

Our daughter





http://www.liveindia.com/priyanka/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 27, 2005)

What do you think? The thing couldn't match my face with any of the beautiful people. 











[Edited on 12-27-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

Did you try or are you being serious?


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure that a Nazi war criminal is exactly the "celebrity" I was hoping for...






Alfred Rosenberg
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

Alfred Rosenberg in 1933

Alfred Rosenberg (January 12, 1893"“October 16, 1946) was an early and intellectually influential member of the Nazi party, who later held several important posts in the Nazi government. At Nuremberg he was tried and sentenced to death as a war criminal. He is considered the main author of key Nazi ideological creeds, including its racial theory, persecution of the Jews, Lebensraum, abolition of the Versailles Treaty, and opposition to "degenerate" modern art.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2005)

Not bad, eh?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow Fred, put a fadora on so you can get Bogart too!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

Mark, who was your second one?


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 27, 2005)

Okay, if I crop out my wife's face, it changes...I guess her nose or her left eye was affecting it.


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 27, 2005)

With the new pic, the second choice after Safin is Juan Pablo Montoya.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Did you try or are you being serious?



Well of course I tried. It came up with a message that they didn't have a match.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2005)

Okey doke... well, here I am:







and here's my number one match... yeah, i've heard it before. 







I had another couple notable matches, though:







and







Now the first one, like I said, it ain't glorious, but I've heard it before  I can see the second one, too, though it's not as striking as the first. Now why Mr. Bean? There must be a humor filter on this thing somehow, 'cuz I can't get the visual resemblance!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2005)

LOL...I like this! BTW, I think Gimli is pretty cool!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2005)

Can't figure out how to copy the images so I'll just list...

Scarlett Johansson (don't see it)
Christina Ricci (NOT!)
Kate Winslett (yeah, used to be that pale)
Samuel Schmid (yep...there's a similarity aside from gender)
Sigourney Weaver (now THAT one matches! And I've had that colour of hair before with the curls  )
Kirsten Dunst (NOT!)
Jennifer Aniston (are they kidding me???)
Sarah Michelle Geller (again, what??)
Pope Paul VI (believe it or not, I see it!)
George RR Martin (hello, grandpa!)


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 27, 2005)

Niklaus is a _famous_ computer scientist. Well at least they got the occupation - sans the superlative right.

[Edited on 12-27-2005 by BrianBowman]

... and I have absolutely no idea who this other dude is. I was only a couple of years younger (and at the beach) when this was taken.






[Edited on 12-27-2005 by BrianBowman]

[Edited on 12-27-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 27, 2005)

Way to go Fred. You get the bragging rights for the day.

I didn't send my pic but the comparison I get a LOT is J Peterman (John O'Hurley), Elaine's boss on Seinfeld (wish I had his voice)






and Michael McDonald, formerly of the Doobie Brothers.





Oh yeah, a tatooed girl in a convenient store thought I was Bruce Cockburn (If I had a rocket launcher).





Obviously it's the white hair.


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 27, 2005)

A pair of handsome fella's, the software is very accurate !

*Edward Norton*




*Johnny Depp*





Here's one for you protestant heretics 

*Pope Pius XII*


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Can't figure out how to copy the images so I'll just list...



Colleen,

Create on account on Image Shack and then upload your pictures. It creates the links for you to post on forums like PB. It is very cool.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 27, 2005)

No, I can't even copy them off that page...can't copy the page either...


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> No, I can't even copy them off that page...can't copy the page either...



Colleen
Try this:
(Step 1)Make the Celeb Face recognition page active, then hit the keys ALT+Print Screen, this will make a copy of the page.

(Step 2)Open Microsoft Paint or any other photo editing program you own and then paste the image into the program, edit and save.

(Step 3)Post the saved image to image shack.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2005)

You need a screen capture program.

The best is SnagIt!

Here are some shareware versions (I think free with nag screens):

http://www.snapfiles.com/Freeware/gmm/fwscreen.html


----------



## Presbyrino (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> You need a screen capture program.
> 
> The best is SnagIt!
> ...





Yes, even better.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> You need a screen capture program.



Mac OS X users get this "built in"


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

Great pics everyone! Colleen if you want to send me your pic and I'll post the results for you, besides I've wondered what many of you look like here anyway and now that I could see you in the mall one day or something.....

As for Mac, I don't mind them but not being able to right click drive me crazy.


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Great pics everyone! Colleen if you want to send me your pic and I'll post the results for you, besides I've wondered what many of you look like here anyway and now that I could see you in the mall one day or something.....
> 
> As for Mac, I don't mind them but not being able to right click drive me crazy.



... I do it all day long my friend. Apple's new "Mighty Mouse" has an RMB and all OS X Macs support USB mice with RMB from other manufacturers.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 27, 2005)

So the scroll button will work now too?


----------



## BrianBowman (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> So the scroll button will work now too?



I know that it does on the "Mighty Mouse" and it does on my Logitech Trackball as well.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 27, 2005)

#1 Astronaut Gordon Cooper






#2 Peter Sellers






#3 Gene Kelly






#4 (and now I am really feeling good about myself) 
Tommy Lee Jones






[Edited on 12-27-05 by pastorway]

[Edited on 12-27-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## pastorway (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmmmmm.....

I put Fred's picture in (out of sheer jealousy, no doubt) and it came up with these: (and yes, I used the very same picture that Fred did!)

61% - Greg Louganis





50% - Sean Astin





48% - Jodi Foster





48% - John Glenn


----------



## Greg (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't know how to post the pictures, but here's the top three for me:

1) Peter Ustinov
2) Bono
3) Ruhollah Khomeini?????


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 28, 2005)

I can't figure out how to post the pictures, but here is who I 'matched:

Garth Brooks 95% (I get mistaken for him two or three times each month. This year at the fair I even had a girl ask for my autograph.)

Next was Nicholas Cage at 57%
Next was Charles Manson at 52%





After that spooky experience: Clint Eastwood 49%
Then Clark Gable 48%

All but Manson I can see how they would get a match. Oh, I don't wan't to think about it.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 29, 2005)

The stupid site.... besides "Bob Hope", it kept giving me a bunch of GIRLS that I look like!!!

Am I THAT effeminate??? (Don't answer that)

But in "real life", people always tell me I look like Keifer Sutherland.


----------



## pastorway (Dec 29, 2005)

So I entered a picture of Mr. Sutherland into the database and got these results:

Brigitte





Agam





Elisha





Shari





Maybe you DO look like a girl????


----------



## mgeoffriau (Dec 29, 2005)

Anyone seeing Phillip's pictures? They don't come up for me.


----------



## VanVos (Dec 29, 2005)

I only got one match, but I'll take it. Rudolph Valentino (May 6, 1895 "“ August 23, 1926) was an Italian actor. Nicknamed "The Great Lover", he was the first true movie sex symbol of the silent era.


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont know how to put the photo's up but I got:

Jim Morrison at 70% w/ me having a stocking cap on
Kurt Cobain at 64% w/ me standing against a wall
Cliff Burton at 52% w/ me actually smiling


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 30, 2005)

I AM DEPRESSED!

MICHAEL MOORE???????????

That`s it!Time to switch to contact lenses again!

[Edited on 12-30-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, sorry Joe. Try again with a picture without your glasses on.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 30, 2005)

I tried again with a older picture. Wish I hadn't.






It's one of the ugly people. Inside and outside.

[Edited on 12-31-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## pastorway (Dec 30, 2005)

what? no bearded ladies??


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 9, 2006)

Dunno how to load it, but at 71% it was Preity Zinta...? Have to google. Another 71% was Hilary Swank?! 70% Priyanka Chopra?... Another google victim... 70% Nicole Kidman?? NO way!... Not listing that one 0.0... Um yeah I'll stop there 
Oh, and I used this photo: http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/000_0013.jpg

No matches for two photos, ha! I'm unique 

For this older photo - http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/girl.png - 66% Charlize Theron... 65% Courtney Cox, Katherine Hepburn!!!!!! 62% Shania Twain!!! Kate Winslett! And Hilary Swank again at 58%... Penelope Cruz at 57%... Cameron Diaz at 57%.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 9, 2006)

Those are pretty good matches, my wife got Hillary Swank on her list a few times as well. Her most flattering match was Jennifer Aniston (around 60%)


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 10, 2006)

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/Edit.jpg After using this photo (weird, I know) I got 

Deborah Kerr 70%
Angelina Jolie 67%
Grace Kelly 66%
Brigitte Bardot? 60%

Ha, this thing is funny.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 10, 2006)

My mom got Barbara Streisand!!!!!!!!!!!





She looks nothing like her, she looks more like Meryl Streep. Too funny.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh stop it, it hurts!!!





Okay, for this photo: http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a317/Susie-Q/susansgraduation012.jpg

Mom:
55% Jackie Chan 
50% Wilbur Wright 


Me:
56% Mia Farrow
53% Isak Dinesen
53% Monica Lewinsky?!?!?! 
49% Steve Martin




45% Linsday Lohan

Daddy:
63% Richard Dreyfuss
60% Harrison Ford
57% Ariel Sharon




56% Roger Penrose
55% Tom Cruise


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 10, 2006)

Glad to see someone else enjoying this as much as I did!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Most definitely; I put it up on another board and everyone is getting a kick out of it as well.

Hey I got Halle Berry for one!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 11, 2006)

I used a different picture and ended up with Halle Berry as well...I always knew I had a bit of soul...


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Jan 11, 2006)




----------

